# Heise löscht Heise-Online-Foren!



## Nebelwolf ✟ (27 Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

WirlöschenindennächstenTagenForen,dieälteralszweiJahresind | Allgemein:Meinungenzuheiseonline | user2user-Foren

Heise plant eine große Entrümpelungsaktion, dabei dürfte aber auch die eine oder andere interessante Information, die in diesen Foren festgehalten wurde, über die Wupper gehen.

Nebelwolf


----------



## webwatcher (27 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Heise löscht Heise-Online-Foren!*



Nebelwolf schrieb:


> dabei dürfte aber auch die eine oder andere interessante Information, die in diesen Foren festgehalten wurde, über die Wupper gehen.


Ist sicher richtig, aber wer mal versucht hat, bei Heise in älteren  Forenteilen nach Infos zu suchen,
 wird, wenn er nicht solide Nerven besitzt, in der Regel schnell aufgeben. Die Stichwortsuche hilft dabei
 auch nicht sonderlich.


----------

